# Calico Ryukin needs help!



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

She's gasping on the bottom of my ten gallon when I'm not there. When I am there, she swims up about 2 inches or less, but can't go any farther. She has had no previous ailments and is showing no symptoms of any of the diseases I've found (except for a little of the gill symptoms in ich). I know it can't be ich, because none of my other fish have it and I haven't added another specimen/ornament since the beginning of the month and they were from healthy tanks. I've upped the temp the last few days too. 
The water parameters:
Temp: Around 84 degrees Fahrenheit.
pH: 7.5
I don't test for ammonia, and she has a good 10 gallon filter (a Whisper Bio-Bag of you will). The algae eater has been harassing her all day. Is it from the heat? I've had snails dying off, but no other fish. She's also with a African Dwarf frog.

!!PLEASE HELP!!!
THX,
FL


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot, she's also lost -A TON- of color.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds like it could be stress induced. 84 is a really high temperature to keep a gold fish at for any extended period of time. you can bring down the temp by slowly adding cold water and then removing water from the tank.(treat the water before hand of course dont need any more stress) if you dont test for ammonia you probably should and test also for nitrites and nitrates. he is harrasing the fish because they are oportunistic and will feed on dead or dying fish. do u have good oxygenation in your tank? a 10 gallon filter is a little small for a 10 gallon. other than that she could just be sick but idk with what i cant think right now of what can cause a fish to lay on the bottom gasping.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

THX! I'll lower the temp, i thought that might be some of the problem. She's got one of these ferris wheel thingies (here) and I think that proves to be OK for air. I'm turning down the heater as soon as I' done here.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

P.S. Her filter pulled through a RES in his 3-6 inch stage in a ten gallon.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the rising bubbles dont do much for air unless they are creating a lot of motion on the surface of the water. you want the surface churning and folding this is the way to get good oxygenation. problem with keeping a goldfish at higher temps is it stresses them out big time and causes them to shed their slime coat. the slime coat is what protects the fish think of it as a sort of immune system. without it they become even more stressed and are then much more suseptable to contracting a disease. slime coat is actually toxic as well so the more they shed it into the water the more toxic it becomes to other fish.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You really must test for ammonia with goldfish. They poop and peep loads which adds to the ammonia in the tank espesially a tank that is 4 times to small for a goldfish. Could be a case of bloat too.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Slowly lower the water temperature by 10-12 degrees.

Test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. Gasping at the bottom can be a sign of toxic water. As said, goldfish are big waste producers and will foul up the water quickly. Really, a goldfish should have at least 10 gallons just to itself and filtration that turns over 10 times the water volume per hour. Your tank is over stocked.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

He passed away.....


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

In the future goldfish are messy fish. You need a 15-20 gallon minimum for the first one and then an extra 10-15 gallons per goldfish. They are cold water fish and require 66-75*f temps. Mine's kept around 70 degrees. And even with the fish count and filter rules you need to do water changes often. 
Sorry to hear about yours passing away. Best of luck with the rest of the gang.


----------

